# être refait (content)



## newg

Bonjour les amis,

Je parlais à un ami (qui traîne ici d'ailleurs) et je lui ai dit : "Je suis refait j'ai réussi mon partiel". 
Et il a pas compris. Bien sûr  

Est-ce que vous utilisez cette expression ou du moins la connaissez ou bien? 
Si non, vous utilisez quoi? 

"être refait" veut dire "être trop content" au passage.

Hâte de lire vos réponses.


----------



## Barsac

Être refait : Être trompé, mystifié, escroqué.


----------



## newg

Non mais c'est pas dans ce sens là! 
Je veux savoir si vous utilisez ou connaissez l'expression telle que je l'utilise et si non, quelle est celle que vous utilisez.


----------



## TitTornade

Salut mon B.... euh ! NewG !
"être trop content" ? Ca se dit en français correct ça ? 

La Lorraine est une terre à part ou je parle mal le NewG ! Vraiment, je n'ai jamais entendu dire "je suis refait" pour dire que _je suis heureux_ ! Je ne sais même pas comment le prononcer : "chui rfè" ? "chui rfé" ? 

En fait, je conjugue toujours le verbe "refaire" avec l'auxiliaire "avoir" :
_"J'ai refait l'expérience une seconde fois, pour être sûr du résultat." _
_(prononcé : "jè rfé")_
sauf s'il pronominal : "_Je me suis refait un petit déjeuner pantagruélique ce matin ! Mmmmmmmm je suis trop gourmand !!!_"…


----------



## newg

Bon je te l'accorde "être trop content" n'est pas très français mais c'était pour garder le côté informel et familier de la chose  

Ça se prononcera : _chui refé _(personnellement je dis ça) ou _chui rfé_. 

Ici, on l'entend souvent, très souvent je dirais même. Après il est vrai que ça fait un peu bizarre de l'entendre de la part d'un "adulte". Si ma mère disait ça, je la regarderais étrangement.


----------



## enoo

Je suis déjà trop vieille, ou trop à l'ouest  pour connaître cette expression, du moins avec ce sens. 

En fait, je la comprends avec le sens donné par Barsac.
Du coup, j'aurais presque compris le « Je suis refait j'ai réussi mon partiel » comme « Je suis trop énervé j'ai réussi (et pour une obscure raison, je voulais foirer) »  

C'est marrant que ça soit employé avec un sens bien différent du sens originel, je me demande comment ça a pu arriver.


----------



## Mauricet

Il y a bien le "se refaire" du joueur qui a beaucoup perdu et qui rêve de regagner ... _Je *me* suis refait !_


----------



## itka

Mauricet said:


> Il y a bien le "se refaire" du joueur qui a beaucoup perdu et qui rêve de regagner ... _Je *me* suis refait !_


Oui, ça m'a fait penser aussi à ce sens, mais vraiment ce n'est pas naturel pour moi, hors du contexte du jeu. Le joueur qui a beaucoup perdu et qui veut "se refaire"...
Sinon, je ne connais que le sens que donne barsac.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Avec le Barsac, on n'est pas refait, on complètement fait ! OK -> je sors 

Je crois que je suis de la même génération que Barsac et Mauricet.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
Est-ce que ça n'est pas régional ou local ou très localisé comme expression ?
NewG : tu l'entends très souvent :
- dit par toi ?
- dit par tes potes ?
- dit par tes voisins proches ?
- dit par les sud-bourguignons et nord-lyonnais ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut newg,

J'aurais été plongée dans des abysses de perplexité en entendant ta phrase... Il est coincé, maintenant qu'il a réussi ses partiels il n'a plus d'excuse pour faire telle autre chose (travailler ?  ), peut-être ? 
Je dis bêtement que je suis aux anges quand je suis sur un petit nuage de bonheur.


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Je dis bêtement que je suis aux anges quand je suis sur un petit nuage de bonheur.


  Et moi je dis que je suis aux oiseaux. 


> être aux oiseaux : [Québec] être aux anges.


Je connais « _se refaire_ », mais je n'aurais pas compris « _être refait_ » ni dans le sens de newg, ni dans celui de Barsac. Dans le sens de Barsac, je dis _se faire avoir_ (ou d'autres mots québécois très familiers). 





> _(prononcé : "jè rfé")_


  Vraiment?  Mais c'est à l'envers, non?  Je dirais _ai= é  ait = è..._  donc :_ jé rfè._  Mais bon, je suis québécoise et à mon âge, on ne se refait pas facilement.


----------



## newg

@ TitTornade : Cette expression est majoritairement dite :
- Par moi
- Par mes potes

Je peux pas dire si ça vient de Bourgogne ou de Lyon à vrai dire... Mais comme je l'ai déjà dit plus haut, ça me choquerait de l'entendre de la part de ma mère et encore plus de ma grand-mère. Pour moi c'est une expression de "jeunes" mais ma mère la comprend par exemple. 

Content de lire vos exemples Karine et Nico ! Je dis aussi "être aux anges" mais pas dans ce contexte. Je le dirai plus après avoir écouté mon copain jouer du piano ou devant un super bon film, genre : 

"Oh il joue trop bien, je suis aux anges quand je l'écoute"
"J'ai l'aprèm à regarder DH, j'étais aux anges". 

Je trouve l'expression québecoise toute mignonne !  



Nicomon said:


> Vraiment?  Mais c'est à l'envers, non?  Je dirais _ai= é  ait = è..._  donc :_ jé rfè._  Mais bon, je suis québécoise et à mon âge, on ne se refait pas facilement.



Pour ma part je prononce "jè rfé" et non "jé rfè" qui, pour le coup, sonne très étrange.


----------



## Nicomon

newg said:


> Je trouve l'expression québecoise toute mignonne !


 Moi aussi. 



> Pour ma part je prononce "jè rfé" et non "jé rfè" qui, pour le coup, sonne très étrange.


 C'est comme je disais... pour moi, ta prononciation « sonne » à l'envers.


----------



## TitTornade

Hihihi !!
Moi, je vis maintenant entouré de gens qui diraient "jè rfè", d'autres qui diraient "jé rfé"... Je crois qu'à l'origine, j'aurais dit comme Nicomon : "jé rfè"... Il faut que j'interroge mes parents 
Aujourd'hui... je ne sais pas comment je l'aurais dit... mais je sais que je ne l'aurais pas compris comme NewG 

C'est clair NewG ?  

"être aux oiseaux" ? Hihihi !! Je comprendrais que quelqu'un qui "_est aux oiseaux_" est tête en l'air, un peu dans son monde


----------



## Soushie

Non, jamais entendu cette expression par ici! Dans le contexte où tu l'utilises, ici je crois qu'on dirait _Je suis tellement content_.


----------



## itka

Depuis que je connais Nico, _je suis aux oiseaux _! C'est si joli !


----------



## Caroko

Bonjour tout le monde,
Ce post est ultra vieux, mais comme je n'ai vu ce sens nulle part ailleurs sur le forum, ça peut servir!
Aujourd'hui encore, "être refait(e)" veut dire "être très content" dans toute la région lyonnaise (je ne saurais pas délimiter le périmètre, mais à Vienne et Bourgoin-Jallieu par exemple, ça se dit aussi). C'est ultra répandu dans le langage courant chez les moins de 35 ans. Je ne connais personne dans le coin et dans cette tranche d'âge qui ne sache pas ce que ça veut dire!


----------



## DearPrudence

Merci Caroko 
Je suis rassurée de voir que je ne suis pas trop vieille ou ringarde, mais juste pas de la bonne région !  Je ne connais pas l'expression et je n'ai pas compris la phrase donnée en exemple en la lisant.
Top des mots et expressions qu'on ne peut entendre qu'à Lyon
Comprendre l'argot Lyonnais ! - My French Guide : City Tours
Discussion:Parler lyonnais — Wikipédia


----------



## Locape

Merci pour les liens, DP ! Il y a les 3/4 des mots que je ne comprends pas !


----------



## itka

Moi, j'ai vécu à Lyon et beaucoup des mots de l'argot lyonnais me sont très familiers, même si je ne les entends plus depuis longtemps dans mon extrême sud-est, mais "je suis refait", non, vraiment pas ! C'est peut-être un hasard, mais je ne l'ai jamais entendu dans ce sens, même à Lyon...


----------



## Maître Capello

Peut-être est-ce une question de génération ?

Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne connaissais pas du tout cette acception, au point que je n'aurais pas compris un traître mot du sens recherché. Comme Karine, « j'aurais été plongé dans des abysses de perplexité ».

J'ajoute que je ne connaissais pas non plus le sens suggéré par Barsac (_être trompé/mystifié/escroqué_).


----------



## ENELYC

En 5 ans, j'ai vécu à Lille, Nîmes et Montélimar : dans les 3 endroits, j'ai pu entendre cette expression et l'utiliser sans provoquer de regard ébahi ! Je n'aurais jamais dit qu'il s'agissait d'un terme "local"
Simple retour d'expérience...


----------



## SergueiL

Je ne connaissais pas non plus, mais le Robert doit être lyonnais puisqu'il le connaît.
Source


> Au participe passé, familier. _Être refait_ : être heureux, satisfait.


----------



## M. Darkman

Salut tout le monde !

Hahaha je suis surpris d'apprendre que beaucoup de personnes ne comprennent pas l'expression "être refait". Ca doit sûrement venir de la région lyonnaise du coup. je suis de Lyon et on emploie énormément cette expression pour exprimé la joie !

_Ex: Je suis refait, j'ai enfin eu mon permis ! ---> Je suis trop content, j'ai enfin eu mon permis !_


----------



## nieblo

Barsac said:


> Être refait : Être trompé, mystifié, escroqué.


Je ne connaissais pour ma part cette expression que dans le sens donné par Barsac, et qui est bien documenté, voir notamment ici avec plein d'exemples:
être refait (définition)
mais jamais au grand jamais dans le sens "d'être content". Je ferais partie des ébahis si je l'entendais dans ce sens.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le seul sens que je connaissais était _avoir tout perdu (au jeu)_.


----------



## Locape

Bienvenue sur WR, @M. Darkman !  
Bon, ça fait quand même trois Lyonnais qui confirment utiliser cette expression, c'est étonnant de voir que ça se dit sur un territoire limité et que le reste de la France ne la connaît pas (donc moi) !


----------



## efrenchteacher

Pas tant que ça, en fait. Exemple : la serpillère. On pourrait aussi parler de la "chocolatine", et j'en passe.


----------



## Locape

Mais les territoires où on dit autre chose que _serpillière _sont beaucoup plus étendus qu'une ville et ses alentours, sans parler de _chocolatine _qui se dit dans tout le sud-ouest de la France !


----------



## Terio

Maître Capello said:


> Le seul sens que je connaissais était _avoir tout perdu (au jeu)_.


Curieusement, dans le contexte d'un jeu, plus spécifiquement s'il y a de l'argent en cause, je connais seulement : se refaire c'est à dire regagner l'argent perdu (et même plus de préférence) : « J'avais tout perdu, mais finalement je me suis refait. »


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est en effet assez amusant que le verbe pronominal ait un sens quasiment opposé ! 

_J'ai été refait_ = j'ai tout perdu
_Je me suis refait_ = j'ai récupéré ce que j'avais perdu

Quoi qu'il en soit, je n'emploie moi-même pas ces deux tours dans ces sens-là (hormis peut-être le second), mais je les ai déjà rencontrés, contrairement aux autres acceptions proposées précédemment.


----------



## JClaudeK

nieblo said:


> Je ne connaissais pour ma part cette expression que dans le sens donné par Barsac, et qui est bien documenté




Voir aussi:


> *C. −* _Pop., fam., empl. trans._ *Refaire qqn (de qqc.).* Duper quelqu'un en lui soutirant ce qu'il a ou en ne lui accordant pas ce à quoi il s'attendait légitimement. _Bloy ne demande rien, quoiqu'il ait été_ refait _de huit cents francs_ (Bloy,_ Journal_, 1893, p. 92). _Robert en a donc été pour ses frais. C'est ce qu'il appelle: « être refait »_ (Gide,_ École femmes_, 1929, p. 1275). _Je ne marche pas! Vous tentez de nous refaire sur la commission!_ (Malraux,_Espoir_, 1937, p. 681).



Voir aussi les synonymes de _refaire_: duper, flouer, rouler, berner, tromper, carotter, mystifier, voler


----------

